# פניה לשרים ואח"מים במכתב



## Nunty

בוקר טוב!

איך פונים במכתב בצורה הכי רשמית שיש אל שר ושרה בממשלה ושני אח"מים אחרים?

כל הצירופים נשמעים לי מוזר:

גברת נכבדת ואדונים נכבדים

כבוד השרים, אדונים נכבדים

הצילו! המכתב ייחתם על-ידי איש דת רם דרג בשם מוסד בינלאומי.

תודה רבה. ​


----------



## cfu507

הי, קשה לי להשיב כי אין מספיק קונטקסט. אם זה שרים בארץ אז בדרך כלל פונים אליהם עם כתב אישום וזה לא פותח באף אחת מהאופציות שנתת :d

אני משערת:
גברתי השרה, כבוד השר ואדונים נכבדים

קודם נשים - זה חוק בכללי הנימוס


----------



## Nunty

טוב, מדובר בשרת ההוץ ושר המשפטים הישראלים (לכן כתבתי לעיל "*שר ושרה בממשלה*"). שני האחרים הם גברים בעלי תפקידים בכירים בממשלה אך אינם שרים. זה עוזר? ​


----------



## cfu507

זו היתה בדיחה שאין קונטקסט. אפשר לומר גברתי השרה וכבוד השרה. קשה לי להגיד לך אם היא היתה נעלבת לו קראת לה גברתי השרה ולא כבוד השרה כמו שקראת לכבוד השר.


----------



## Nunty

תודה וסליחה שפספסתי את הבדיחה. המכתב הזה כל-כך רגיש והראש כואב לי בהתאם... הבעיה שלי היא שאני חייבת להפנות את המכתב לארבעה אנשים ביחד: שרת החוץ, שר המשפטים, ועוד שני בעלי תפקיד (גברים) ואני מחפשת את הצירוף המתאים. איך נשמע לך "כבוד השרים ואדונים נכבדים"?

במקרה דומה באנגלית כתבתי: Excellencies, gentlemen.​


----------



## cfu507

nun-translator said:


> תודה וסליחה שפספסתי את הבדיחה. המכתב הזה כל-כך רגיש והראש כואב לי בהתאם... הבעיה שלי היא שאני חייבת להפנות את המכתב לארבעה אנשים ביחד: שרת החוץ, שר המשפטים, ועוד שני בעלי תפקיד (גברים) ואני מחפשת את הצירוף המתאים. איך נשמע לך "כבוד השרים ואדונים נכבדים"?​
> 
> 
> 
> במקרה דומה באנגלית כתבתי: Excellencies, gentlemen.​


 
אז את צריכה לומר למה הם שרים 
גברתי שרת החוץ, כבוד שר המשפטים ו...

ככה נראה לי. לפחות בנאומים פונים אליהם אישית. למה שלא תתקשרי לאחד ממשרדי הממשלה ותשאלי? הם בטוח יודעים


----------



## cfu507

nun-translator said:


> גברת נכבדת ואדונים נכבדים


 
דרך אגב, אומרים גברתי הנכבדה


----------



## Nunty

התקשרתי ודיברתי עם אנשי דוברות הכנסת אבל לא עזרו בכלל. אני עכשיו מנסה להשיג חברה שפעם היתה הדוברת של שר מסוים כשאני הייתי המתרגמת שלו. נראה... תודה בכל זאת.​


----------



## amikama

לא שאני מומחה גדול לתכתובת דיפלומטית, אבל אני הייתי כותב ככה:




> גב' פלונית אלמונית, שרת החוץ
> מר פלוני אלמוני, שר המשפטים
> מר מאן דבעי, ...
> מר מאן דהוא, ....
> 
> *ג.א.נ.,*
> 
> הנדון: ...



כלומר, דווקא בראשי תיבות. לפחות זה מה שראיתי בכל מיני מכתבים רשמיים (אם כי לא ממוענים לדרג כל-כך גבוה...). לא נראה לי שראשי תיבות יכולים לגרום לתקרית דיפלומטית מביכה, אבל אם לא רוצים לקחת את הסיכון, אני מציע "גברת נכבדה ואדונים נכבדים". זו ההצעה הכי פחות מסורבלת שאני מצליח לחשוב עליה.


----------



## Nunty

תודה רבה!


----------



## cfu507

הי, אבקש להוסיף ש - *ג.א.נ.,* רושמים כאשר לא בטוחים מה מין הנמען. לא נראה לי שמשתמשים בזה כאשר המכתב ממוען לשני המינים. אבל אני לא בטוחה במאה אחוז.


----------



## Miss Matty Jenkyns

שלום רב
נראה לי ש טוב לאמץ את הראיון של amikama, פרט לאא.ג.נ

"במקום זה    "שלום רב


----------



## amikama

"שלום רב"? במכתב הממוען לשרים רמי-דרג? אני חושב שפנייה כזו לא הולמת במכתב כזה, כי "שלום רב" לא נשמע לי מספיק פורמלי.
 

בכל אופן, היום הייתה לי הצתה מאוחרת: *נכבדיי*. פשוט, קצר ואלגנטי ​


----------



## Nunty

Bingo!!!

תודה עמיקמא


----------

